# AVP.exe Kaspersky 2011 and Malware



## ronald56 (Aug 27, 2010)

I have reposted this blog under ''security'' for the benefit of the readers ...so here goes.

Hi, this follows reading the problems of many messages posted on this site and other sites, referring to the higher cpu usage of file avp.exe (AVP.exe) linked to Kasp AV software ?? 
Last week (aug 10) I had updated from 2010 to 2011 Kaspersky...just to run the latest tools and hopefully to speed up my system.... MISTAKE >> When loaded, I then couldnt use same password, so had to uninstall and install again..painful. The 2011 then worked fine, new password etc, OK for two days; then next day, I tried to run the laptop (t41 thinkpad) and the system seemed locked up. I thought perhaps it was updating the Kasp virus definitions, or other similar function. I checked on the windows task mgr......file avp.exe (which may have read as AVE) was using 100%, hard drive seemed very quiet though. This went on for some 24 hours or more, I was still trying to access and run the laptop at 3 in the morning....well next day I uninstalled the Kasp software....loaded a free AV named AVAST, and hey presto, the system hasnt' been this fast since 6 years ago when I bought the T41 laptop.
AVAST did find a trojan however (win32 something)...!!! So this might have been behind the Kasp not working...but why didnt' Kasp find this too??? It cost me money and time and stress of possibly losing everything....fingers crossed.

For the tech minded out there....I run windows xp professional, 1.5hz t41, limited hard drive memory, RAM 1.28GB +-....so limited and old system I realise. I have some checks to do for the Tech guys at Kasp, which I will do...(running HJT etc) however, I feel for the older slower laptop , the new Kasp 2011 is probably too much to run smoothly (2010 was slow too on my laptop but it did work most days, for 300 days actually)...My guess is the 2011 version will be great on a windows 7 dual core laptop with plenty RAM, harddrive memory etc and has the virtual keyboard and other useful functions which seem great, BUT BUT sorry Kasp, interesting specification for AV software, however, at the end of the day, I need to use this laptop !!

NOW, my CPU hardly registers above 20% the odd spike to 80-90% thereabouts, and as Im typing this message, AVAST has updated and scanned too!!! Hardly a tremble on my old T41 ....Nevertheless, I really still need that FIREWALL which I understand I will need to purchase the full blown AVAST to obtain....????? Hope this blog helps someone with similar problems..... welcome any comments of similar events/experience, please message..cheers
PS....>
I have read elsewhere that indeed there is an avp and AVP.exe file and can be on the system with or without kasp av, the latter being treated as MALWARE trojan gene. So it is possible that it was on my system for some time (and possibly still there under cover agent)..... Whatever the reasons behind my laptop locking up, cpu high usage etc, the new free AV software by AVAST runs quicker but with less thrills........at the moment that is !? cheers.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Please do not double-post. This is not a blog site.

http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/946078-solved-avp-exe-kaspersky-2011-a.html


----------

